# MSD Platinum 5R



## TTL

Hi All,

I am thinking to use a philips lamp for a light source project that uses liquid light guides in a tabletop setting. The lamp I choose is MSD Platinum 5R. However it has not been possible to find a detailed datasheet of this product. I could find is that this product is a gas discharge short arc lamp but I would be very happy if someone can advise me if it is a Mercury-Metal Halide lamp or another technology since I need to use a mercury lamp per project requirements. 

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.

Best Regards
Batur

Lamp Link:http://www.lighting.philips.com/mai...latinum-touring-stage/928190805308_EU/product


----------



## PolarLi

These lamps are called UHP lamps (Ultra High Performance). It's a high pressure, short arc mercury lamp. To run these properly, you need the electronic ballast that is designed for that specific lamp. To learn more about the technology, I recommend this document: http://jahonen.kapsi.fi/Electronics/Stuff/UHP_Lamp.pdf


----------

